# BRY-97 and sulphur smell



## lukasfab (15/1/15)

first time using BRY-97 and I'm getting decent amount of sulphur smell from it
its been fermenting near on 2weeks now and seems to be all done at 17-18c
should I just crash chill this now or do I need to wait till the sulphur disapears first?


----------



## doon (15/1/15)

What kind of beer? I used it on an american wheat once and got massive sulfur off it. Went away with time


----------



## fraser_john (15/1/15)

Most likely caused by low pitching rate, higher gravity or lack of nutrients in the wort or even just a slow fermentation where the sulphur smell is not driven off by the CO2. I use BRY-97, in preference over US-05, all the time and it has thrown sulfur once. Don't stress about it, should go away over time.


----------



## lukasfab (15/1/15)

just a simple SMASH beer with an OG of 1.043 at 23l so wouldn't think it would be under pitched?

so would you go ahead an chill now or wait till smell gone?


----------



## CrookedFingers (15/1/15)

Hi lukasfab

I have had that before also, as with doon, mine also cleared away and was a nice pale ale.
Good luck !


----------



## Kingmaa (18/1/15)

I thought I was the only one!

I was pretty excited about it as it was reported to be more flocculent than 05 and something new. 

Have used it three times. I'm a slow learner. All in basic APAs - OG 1.045 to 1.048 FG 1.009 to 1.010.
each time I used 2 packs, rehydrated as per instructions and pitched at 17-18 degrees. Normally would use 2 packs 05 or washed repitch.

All three threw horrendous sulphur odour. It was gag worthy when opening the fermenting fridge. Samples smelled similarly gag worthy and it was strong enough to taste after 10 days primary. I cold crashed them for a week after two weeks primary and the sulphur didn't quite go away. All were kegged once it was only moderately offensive and generously keg hopped. 

I put it down to the local water... all my brewing water goes through the first couple of stages of my aquarium RO system for sediment and carbon filtration but not through the ro or deionisation.. there's something this strain doesn't like about it. Went back to 05


----------



## lukasfab (19/1/15)

i think most of the smell has gone now


----------



## fraser_john (20/1/15)

lukasfab said:


> i think most of the smell has gone now


Good stuff.


----------

